# Online shops for Electronics



## Hoppert (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey guys,

I moved into Dubai two weeks ago and I got hold of an apartment as of yesterday :rockon:

As my company reimburses furniture up to a certain amount, I am obliged to buy stuff new since they need receipts for reimbursment (so Dubizzle classifieds are unfortunately not an option anymore). 

Any of you have experience with online shops for electronics like tv/washing machine? I always find it more useful to get these things online so I can easily compare models/brands on review site then standing in the Mall and let some sales person lure me into buying something terrible :heh:

Cheers,
Hoppert

ps thanks for the contributions on this forum, extremely useful till now! :thumb:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Best bet is to do your research on websites to get a rough idea what you what, what rates well and then go to the mall. Carrefour are probably your best for white goods and TVs etc though it's worth cross referencing with Sharaf DG. You can get good value white goods at Union Co Op (not in malls) though their selection will be limited.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I tend to use Carrefour's online webstore, I've used it several times with no complaints. All prices are the same as their store and is usually cheaper than everywhere else and you don't need to speak to anyone.

https://www.carrefouruae.com/WebCategories.aspx?language=en&country=uae


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Be careful shopping online here. I bought an eBook reader advertised as brand new from one of the biggest online marketplaces only to find that the seller had bought a "reconditioned" one from the US and made his margin by selling it as new. A month after returning the item, I am still awaiting the promised refund.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Go for Carrefour. They have good prices and a lot of choice


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

SirReg said:


> Be careful shopping online here. I bought an eBook reader advertised as brand new from one of the biggest online marketplaces only to find that the seller had bought a "reconditioned" one from the US and made his margin by selling it as new. A month after returning the item, I am still awaiting the promised refund.


Can you tell us which online store ? and what is the name of the seller ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

A.Abbass said:


> Can you tell us which online store ? and what is the name of the seller ?


Not on the forum please.


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

There is a big difference between an online store and an online marketplace.

An online store is one company directly selling products that they stock, e.g. somewhere like carrefour or sharaf dg etc. That company has responsibility for the items they sell.

An online marketplace is (broadly speaking) a company that lets other people sell stuff using the companies account to take payment, so you are not actually buying stuff from that company, but instead from any random individual who is listing stuff there - kind of like a more organised dubizzle or like ebay without the bidding. The marketplace listing these items generally takes no responsibility for the quality etc of the items.

I tend to avoid marketplace sites, and even when buying through names such as Amazon I always make sure that the seller is actually Amazon and not someone else.

If you paid by credit card, and the marketplace won't offer a refund, then dispute the transaction (chargeback) - you will need to give proof that the goods supplied were not as advertised.


----------



## Hoppert (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks,

I guess I go for the carrefour and sharafdg then! 

Cheers


----------



## futureshock999 (Dec 9, 2014)

Honestly, if you've just moved here, I would actually physically VISIT the Carrefour in Mall of Emirates, rather than shop online. They will have 85-90% of what you will need to set up a new apartment, and it will usually be cheaper than stores closer to you. And they are open until Midnight, and you can get a large 7 seat taxi at the main mall entrance to bring home your booty (and yes you can take the shopping trolleys all the way out front with you.)

That and another trip to Ikea in Festival City can set up an entire apartment from scratch in two evenings...


----------

